# How to socialize aggressive dog?



## JaxGSD (Sep 9, 2013)

10 month old male very wary of strangers. He lunges at people on walks or goes crazy when someone approaches our car etc. Got him at 8 weeks old and this behaviour started around 8 months old, brought him to puppy classes at 12 weeks old. We bring him every where's we go. We got him in the winter so there was only so much we could do. Just wondering if anyone has had any similar issues. I know they always say so socialize younger I did what I could for the time being, Is it too late? I've never stopped trying even though this occurs, what suggestions do you have to try to help him warm up to people? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would look around for aggressive dog classes, they are out there, but not sure any available to you.

Dogs can go thru funky stages, not saying this is permanent nor saying it isn't.

I personally, don't want my dogs loving every stranger they meet, however, they do have to tolerate and mind their manners when "I" am meeting/talking to, say, a stranger to them. Which means they are either in a sit or a down , and minding their own business

It's never to late to keep socializing. However, it sounds like you've got your hands full...The crazy in the car doesn't surprise me, many dogs are like this. My gsd is very quiet in the vehicle whether I'm in or not, but "touch" my vehicle and all bets are off. (IF she doesn't know you)

What do you do when he lunges at someone? I would have a prong collar on him and he'd get a correction. If he even "thinks" about it , I would use a good "leave it" 'before' it happens..

Is he treat motivated? Always have them on you, when you think your going into a situation where he's going to react, divert his attention, treat and praise..Change directions with him before he reacts..no reaction gets treated and praised.

A reaction, gets a correction..

I would get him back into some type of class/trainer situation pronto. He won't grow out of it without some type of training. Continuing behaviors with no consequences or training will continue..

Like I said, he doesn't have to "like" people, but he does have to behave himself, mind his own business and tolerate the presence of other people..He doesn't have to have strangers 'petting' him either..He just has to 'be'..

Good luck,,best suggestion, get back into a class/trainer


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I have two of those and they have both been through periods of this. The best method so far is avoid the triggers!
Always scan for triggers and reward when they ignore, keep fantastic treats on you.
Avoid blind corners for sure!
Keep a short leash, maybe get a soft muzzle.
I try to challenge myself, like ~no reactions for 3 days~ make a game of it. 
Another method is if they see another dog, say "Puppy!!!" in a fun voice, then treat them.
The more they react, it is only a rehearsal for more behavior like that. 
Switch up the walks to different areas so there is no association with previous triggers.
It is a very serious problem and it needs to be dealt with, you need to keep your pup safe from themselves. 
Good luck, I feel your pain!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

How is the dog with people you know?

How does he react to your guests?

One thing that may help is to get him used to your friends first and then organize to meet some of these people he knows outside.

Never rush with socialization. It can take weeks and months if the dog is showing bad signs. It is related to the dogs temperament and sometimes you can't change it so much. 

I think it is good to learn how to tell people, how not to approach the dog. 

No touch, no talk and no eye contact is the best way. 

If a person is attracted to your dog, staring him in the eye, coming in to rub him saying lovely boy all high pitched then the dog is going to react badly.

I do agree with the other posts on this thread. Very good advice. 

I would look at the bigger picture and don't get disheartened every day. Aim to fix this over 3-6 months.


----------

